# Kitten attacks after shower



## wfg97079 (Oct 29, 2003)

Well,
I have two kitten from the same litter (1 male Linus and one female Lucy about 4 moths old)
When I take a shower in teh morning they always find their way into the bathroom and hang out on the floow while I shower. 
WHen I get out Lucy goes fir my legs, wraps her frong legs around one of my legs , she rubs her face on me and bites softly and sometimes hard. If I schew her away she is very persistant. Her brother just kinda looks at the whole thing. I end up having to lock her out to get dressed because she wont stop. once I have a pair of pants (or even just socks and shorts) on all is well again. Any ideas? Im thinking its a scent thing. If it is any suggestions on how to stop this.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

My cat does that when it's feeding time - I think it's just a reaction to being over-excited at seeing you. When she bites, say 'No!' firmly and then ignore her until you are out of the bathroom. If she wants attention, she has to learn that biting is not a good way of getting it!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

My cat bites and swats at me right _before_ I get into the shower. I don't really know what is up with that but I kinda suspected that once I had the water turned on, she wanted me to get away from it?! 
In your case...I dunno...cats are just crazy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I get another bath after I shower and use powder. Both cats like to lick the powder off my legs. I rub it it, but......I guess they think I didn't do a good enough job... :roll:


----------



## lilreps (Oct 31, 2003)

*mine does that too.*

my cat will come up to me after the shower and lick me, like he's trying to be nice, and then he bites me! I honestly think he likes the smell of soap. He always tries to eat my hair right after I wash it and he also tries to get in the shower and lick the soap scum. GROSS i know..but he's a weirdo.... :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats dont really lick or do anything after my showers. They like me stinky I guess, but once I have jeans or fleece pants, Sugar loves it and will literally jump into my lap which she doesnt do if I am wearing shorts. Weird... :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Even if Sugar doesnt like my legs, she loves my feet, hehe! I am so glad she doesnt jump on my lap when I have shorts, her back claws really hurt. Maybe its cause I used to yell at her when she was little and she clawed my whole leg :roll:


----------

